# Geneva 2011: Volkswagen Group L'Esprit des Marques Photo Gallery Added



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As has become tradition at major European motor shows, the Volkswagen Group invited a few thousand of its closest friends to reveal many highlights of their planned debuts at the 2011 Geneva Motor Show. Ditching the term 'Night of Driving Ideas', the VW Group went with the more appropriate (for French-speaking Geneva) *L'Esprit des Marques* as a celebration of its ever-growing list of brands.

One major surprise for Audi fans was that Ingolstadt chose not to show off its A3 concept until tomorrow morning's press conference (scheduled for 7:45 AM tomorrow morning Geneva time). Instead of debuting the concept, or the Q5 hybrid and RS 3 for that matter, Audi instead chose to show off an updated-looking version of its TTS Urban Mobility experiment.










Audi-owned Lamborghini, on the other hand, did pull the wraps off of its new Aventador LP700-4 super sportscar. 

Make sure to visit our photo gallery of the event linked at the bottom for a considerably more thorough collection of photographs.

* Photo Gallery *


----------

